# سؤال معايير السلامة حول الحفر العميق الذي يزيد عن 20 متراً؟



## العبد الفقير (10 ديسمبر 2010)

سؤال معايير السلامة حول الحفر العميق الذي يزيد عن 20 متراً؟

حيث أني لم أجد كتاب يوضح حول هذه المسألة


----------



## sayed00 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

اهلا اخى 

موضوع الحفريات و خصوصا العميقة لها الكثير من المخاطر و تحتاج احترافية فى تقييم الخطر

لذلك سوف اطرح لك رؤس اقلام للبحث عنها

- تحدد نوعية التربة المراد الحفر فيها و الاختبرات اللازمة لابد من مختبر متخصص للتحديد
- مهندس انشائى متخصص لدراسة الوسائل المثلى للتثبيت و الحماية من الانهيارات 
- مكان الحفريات و تحديد الخدمات تحت الارض بوسائل الفحص 
- عمل حفر اختبارات و كشف للخدمات و عمل التحويل او التثبيت حسب نوعية الخدمات
- الحماية من السقوط فى الحفريات و من المارة ووسائل النقل و غيرها
- مخاطر تجمع الغازات الثقيلة فى الحفريات - لانها تعتبر من الاماكن المغلقة
- وسائل الدخول و الجروج
- اجراءات الطوارئ
- تدريب العاملين و احترافية مهندسى الموقع و مهندس السلامة المشرف
- المياة الارضية و مدى كفائة السحب و تجميع المياة
- معدات الحفر و مدى مطابقتها لاجراءات السلامة و مدى احترافية مشغليها
- المنشأءات المجاورة و مدى تأثرها بالحفر؟؟؟
- حركة المرور و السيارات حول الموقع - تجمع غازات العادم فى الحفريات و كذلك ممكن ان تجد السيارات فى الحفرة مع العمال؟؟؟
و غيرها كثير

تحياتى


----------



## العبد الفقير (11 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم انا مهندس مدني وانا اعرف ان هناك وسائل للتثبيت والحماية من الانهيارات

ولكن السؤال متى تستخدم كل وسيلة ولماذا؟ مع وجود مرجع من الكود لذلك؟


----------



## sayed00 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

هلا اخى الكريم

صباح الفل

يمكنك الاطلاع على الاوشا استاندرد

http://www.osha.gov/pls/oshaweb/owadisp.show_document?p_table=STANDARDS&p_id=10930

وهناك تفاصيل

تحياتى


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (12 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخ سيد على المعلومة


----------



## العبد الفقير (12 ديسمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم لقد قراأت هذا المرجع من قبل ولكن للأسف هو يتكلم فقط إلى 20 متر وحسب

والذي أريده هو الحفر ما زاد عن عشرين متر

وبارك الله فيك


----------



## وليد جودة (26 أبريل 2011)

ما هي وسائل للتثبيت والحماية من الانهيارات في الحفريات التي تزيد عن عشرة متر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
في الحالات التالية 
1/ التربة الرملية 
2/ الصخرية


----------



## taha habash (19 أغسطس 2011)

ان العمل حفريات وبعمق اكثر من (20 ) مترا ينطبق عليها نفس معايير السلامة المهنية في (الاماكن المغلقة )

فبامكانك الرجوع معايير السلامة المهنية في (الاماكن المغلقة )


----------

